# Embarrassed about my body.



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I have lost 13 lbs so far, but I have 53 more pounds to lose.

I feel very embarrassed about my body, especially my stomach. It's horribly flabby and out of shape. I wonder if my lower belly will ever look okay, right now it looks terrible. I feel so alone sometimes, thinking nobody else has such an ugly stomach.

I just feel bad about my body.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww I'm sure it's not so bad. As long as the rest of your body looks ok and it looks like you're trying then don't worry. You're doing all you can do. Keep at it!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

You aint that heavy. You just have a little more to love.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

me too. hopefully by spring I will be in shape...


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I wonder if my lower belly will ever look okay


If you are 27 years old, then yes it will.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Sunshine009 said:


> You aint that heavy. You just have a little more to love.


Um. No.

I don't WANT there to be more to love. It isn't healthy.

So..yeah.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Um. No.
> 
> I don't WANT there to be more to love. It isn't healthy.
> 
> So..yeah.


Alright, just say calm. It is only fat. It can be melted off in time you know.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Sunshine009 said:


> Alright, just say calm. It is only fat. It can be melted off in time you know.


Whatever.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Workout a lot, the more you workout the faster you will lose it. Keep moving keep moving


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Workout a lot, the more you workout the faster you will lose it. Keep moving keep moving


Working out is true, but if you continue to eat the same food as before, it will be harder to lose the weight.

So, change your eating habits, even if it is just cutting down on something that isn't that healthy for you. It's tough, but anything is possible as long as you put your heart and mind into it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Me too, especially when I look in the full length mirror. I wish I was less round everywhere..and taller. I've started actually working out again but it's hard as hell to lose weight, especially when I have to watch that my heart rate doesn't go too high and cause more hospital trips. I hate how I don't even eat much and I still retain weight. *grumble*


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

I"m actually underweight but I can give you some tips if you still want them

Keep a huge water bottle near you at all times! Even though I'm not overweight, a lot of people eat way more than they need, cause they're bored, food tastes too good, or they just want to have something in their mouth. And it's just wasteful in terms of money too! Keeping a water bottle or gum near you at all times means you can distract yourself with that first. And ff you drink a ton of water, well it's not like you're ever gonna get fat off that, it's not unhealthy, and a lot of people don't drink enough water as it is. Just replacing soda or snacks with water itself will take some pounds off.

I did this huge labor job a couple days ago and I only had like oatmeal... I wasn't really hungry for over 9 hours! I mean I ate a small granola bar and a little water, but I was not starving for them, I wasn't hungry at all, more indication that a lot of people eat more than they really need.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm embarrassed about being shirtless at the beach. I'm a slim guy but even if I had rock hard abs I still wouldn't do it. Maybe its my SA getting the better of me with that ?!


----------

